# Hymer s700 on ikonic



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi All

I wondered what are people views on this camper from Ikonic. It ticks the boxes for me on:

its a Hymer
its a Merc
its automaic
rear lounge layout

but the price just seems [email protected]@dy high!

what do others think - I know the laws of supply and demand and that everything is worth what people are willing to pay - but need to understand what are the benefits from buying from a dealer on a van this old?

many thanks

Marcus


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

Link would help....................

http://www.ikonickampers.co.uk/id50.html

sorry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a nice van and people speak well of the owner.


He has been over to Germany and purchased the van, serviced it and added his 5 grand or so on. Good luck to him, its his business.


If I wanted one I would do the same as him and go to Germany.


Paul.


----------



## petergeeky (May 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Looks a nice van and people speak well of the owner.
> 
> He has been over to Germany and purchased the van, serviced it and added his 5 grand or so on. Good luck to him, its his business.
> 
> ...


I have recently been searching for a nice 93/94 S700 and have been watching this same vehicle. I also have exactly the same dilemma about his price. There aren't many of these about, and as commented, its down to a supply and demand issue -especially if its as nice as it looks in the pics. I haven't built up the courage to go over there and look yet (in case I fall in love with it and he won't budge on price!). From the pictures though, it does look very good - can't recall if it has service history? NB, looking at the pics I'm pretty certain there is a "non-standard" repair to the back of the bathroom washbasin where the plastic moulding curves up into the splashback - its a one piece moulding and I've seen a couple with stress-cracks in this area. Otherwise it does look good.

I must, however, share a cautionary tale of my recent visit to Germany to view/buy what I think was a very nice one, every bit as good as the IK one based on comparing the pictures of both. The price, at €20,000 was about three grand cheaper than the IK one at current exchange rates, similar mileage, two owners, full service history, always garaged etc. etc. and it did have a few extra bits on that the IK doesn't. But after travel & hotel costs, temporary German export plates & Insurance to drive it home, ferry & fuel back, site fees for a night or two en route, MOT, registration fee at DVLA, plus any other costs, and I don't think I'd be saving a great deal, but it looked good and ticked all my boxes.

After lengthy telephone conversations with the seller, email exchanges, pictures etc. we agreed an "in principal" price subject to viewing and I had a commitment from her on the Wednesday that she would not sell it or allow viewings until I got there on Sunday (had to book travel, hotel etc). She was located in western Germany very close to the Belgian border. We took the Eurostar to Brussels, and were getting the train Sunday morning (2hr journey, booked in advance) where it was arranged she would meet us at the local station....

Then the bomb dropped! Saturday night at 7pm in the Brussels Hotel I got a very brief text from her saying the Hymer was sold, and she wished me the best of luck finding another! She has since not responded to my calls, messages or emails asking for an explanation. We returned home on the Monday very crestfallen and subdued, not to mention £500 poorer.

Perhaps we didn't do things right, maybe I should have just immediately jumped on a plane on my own with a rucksack rather than planning ahead a few days so my wife could come along with the suitcases! Maybe we should have sent her a deposit to hold it, but what if we'd got there and it was a shabby stinky wreck and the photo's she'd sent were 10 years old? Worse still it could have been a scam and the vehicle and owner didn't exist! But we trusted the seller, we spoke face to face on Skype, she offered to hold it for us and promised on 2 or 3 further occasions that she would. Maybe we were just unlucky.

I've been searching all the European sites I can think of since, and to be honest there aren't many S700's about at the moment - maybe its the wrong time of year (I've been told Autumn/Spring are better times to look), I've also been told that the Hymer hire companies have been buying up a lot of them as they can make good money hiring them for festivals etc. It breaks my heart to think that these big old beauties could end up being thrashed and trashed by partying hirers who don't give a fourpenny fig about the long-term well-being of the vehicle:crying:. 
But if your heart's set on that model, as mine is, then its either pay the price or be prepared to be quick when you see the right one and in the meantime be prepared for a potentially long wait!

Sorry to go on so long, but hopefully you'll find my experiences of some help. Please keep us posted if you go to Immingham to have a look...

Rgds,
P.


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi peter, I have also been searching in Germany and seen a couple but none that exactly match to offer comparison.

I think your right about waiting, I imagine if you are going to sell you would at least get a summers use out of the van then sell in the autumn.


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

this is now sold....... which makes my decision for me! The more I look into it the better the van looked!

back to the hunt!


----------



## petergeeky (May 1, 2005)

Yes, I saw that, odd how it was marked as sold only very shortly before the listing was due to end (it was a 30 day classified ad). Did you speak to him at all?

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## marcus153 (Jun 14, 2015)

yes spoke to them yesterday as was going to travel up there today. I am not sure how often these type of vans come up so may be a long old hunt. but i think worth waiting for the right van.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We bought our current Hymer off them no problems, He went through everything on the van to show me how it worked, and bugger me everything did work and still does!..... His stuff moves quick as can be seen.... I saw my current van via a link on here from someone, phoned him up and he said he had someone coming up to buy it, he had it in the Motor Home place having the habitation done and serviced, I said can I still look at it there, he said yes if you want. We looked at it and said to him we have cash waiting and no part exchange, he said no the other guy is coming from a long way away to view but he is putting in a van in part exchange and if his van is not up to scratch he will not part exchange, he rang back the next day to say he would accept our offer!..

Hmm now we had two vans:frown2: ..


ray.


----------

